# April Nor/Cen Cal Brothers



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

It looks like I'll be visiting my hometown of Stockton this upcoming month. Don't have an exact date but will let y'all know ASAP.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for the warning. :r

I kid, let us know. We will have a HERF. :tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

As soon as you have a date let us know!!! We would like to Herf with you!!!


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> As soon as you have a date let us know!!! We would like to Herf with you!!!


:tpd: Keep us posted.


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

I nominate Eric's house in Brentwood for the herf.


:fu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Dude, if you're bringing the HT's. WE ARE HERFING!:tu :r j/k Let us know the dates and we will get something together, even if we have to herf at a Rest Stop on I-5! Are you flying?:ss Stockton is waaaay closer that MOBDarrell's place in Chico! Keep us posted.:cb


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

bobarian said:


> Dude, if you're bringing the HT's. WE ARE HERFING!:tu :r j/k Let us know the dates and we will get something together, even if we have to herf at a Rest Stop on I-5! Are you flying?:ss Stockton is waaaay closer that MOBDarrell's place in Chico! Keep us posted.:cb


Yea, but it was worth it to get to meet Richard (tzaddi) and Marianne (Cigargal?) Please keep us up to date mith! Hopefully I can herf it up with you guys! If it's at Eric's will there be a 2 smoke minimum again? I was only able to have one before work


----------



## jafount (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll be there for this one. Keep us posted.


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Looks like it won't be until May. I'll arrive there the 16th and leave the 23rd.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

MithShrike said:


> Looks like it won't be until May. I'll arrive there the 16th and leave the 23rd.


Alright, let us know what day is good for you and we will organize the HERF. You can be an honorary BABOTL for a day. :ss


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Stockton to Redding… Distance: 209.83 miles Time: 3 hrs 9 mins

Straight shot up the 5. It's an overnighter complete with fire-pit, cookout and plenty of stars oh shining.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> Stockton to Redding&#8230; Distance: 209.83 miles Time: 3 hrs 9 mins
> 
> Straight shot up the 5. It's an overnighter complete with fire-pit, cookout and plenty of stars oh shining.


Oh man, that would be an awesome trip. :ss


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Oh man, that would be an awesome trip. :ss


:tpd::tpd::tpd: I'm game:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

bobarian said:


> :tpd::tpd::tpd: I'm game:tu


x2. We could all bring tents and sleeping bags and camp. If that's cool with Herr Richard.


----------



## Amshel (Nov 24, 2007)

It's good to hear that you're coming back to the "City that Robs You in Your Sleep", being a hometown boy myself. I suggest Stogies in Lodi for the herf. They're great and have a private side room that anyone can use as long as it's not in use .

If anything, I haven't been to a herf, in forever. Not even one with Darrell! Last I heard, he had a big shed for noobs like me. In any case, I'll _try _to be there!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi Sonny! Its been a while. I guess thing depend on Matt and whether he is mobile or if he would rather herf in Stockton.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Amshel said:


> It's good to hear that you're coming back to the "City that Robs You in Your Sleep", being a hometown boy myself. I suggest Stogies in Lodi for the herf. They're great and have a private side room that anyone can use as long as it's not in use .
> 
> If anything, I haven't been to a herf, in forever. Not even one with Darrell! Last I heard, he had a big shed for noobs like me. In any case, I'll _try _to be there!


LOL, come to my HERF on the 12th of April. :tu


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Darrell said:


> x2. We could all bring tents and sleeping bags and camp. If that's cool with Herr Richard.


Total casual, room indoors and out. Make it happen.


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

bobarian said:


> Hi Sonny! Its been a while. I guess thing depend on Matt and whether he is mobile or if he would rather herf in Stockton.


I think I will be mobile, grandma mentioned something about a rental car. I'll let you guys know the details as soon as my time off gets approved and I talk more with grandma. I'll have to bug Hamid at work tomorrow.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> Total casual, room indoors and out. Make it happen.


Shit. You let us know the date and I'm there (pending anything crazy).


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll bring the Grillz!!!


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Shit. You let us know the date and I'm there (pending anything crazy).


I think you guys should let me know what dates work for you. You should kind of discuss it amongst yourselves ala BABOTL style. A thing to remember, the summer comes on hard and fast here in Redding and within the next 30 days is prime for fire pit action (cool evenings). We can always use the portable fire pit on the deck near the house if we get into fire season, the neighbors get nervous when they see plumes of smoke. 

It could be as few as 1 or 2 people or as many as ?? Since the consumption of expensive fuel will be involved in travel, carpooling will reduce the cost.

Improvisation: create and perform (music, drama, or verse or herf) spontaneously or without preparation • produce or make (something) from whatever is available.


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

I will arrive in Stockton Friday the 16th and leave the 23rd. I will have a rental car but would prefer to car pool to cut expenses. Let's get some plans concrete style now.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

MithShrike said:


> I will arrive in Stockton Friday the 16th and leave the 23rd. I will have a rental car but would prefer to car pool to cut expenses. Let's get some plans concrete style now.


So it looks like May 17th? How does that work for everyone? :chk


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Someone take me out of my misery!!! Yet ANOTHER herf I can't make. Not work but a previous commitment. If it falls through I'm there. Otherwise fellas smoke up for me!


----------



## Amshel (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm definitely down. Since I'm the local Stockton BOTL, I'll be more than happy to carpool should the need arise. Of course, I'm not a long distance commuter, so 2 or 2 1/2 hours one way would be my limit. Plus, being a youngin' has its inherent limitations... :cb

Can't be as gung-ho as some of you cats.


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

bobarian said:


> So it looks like May 17th? How does that work for everyone? :chk


17th works for me.


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

bobarian said:


> So it looks like May 17th? How does that work for everyone? :chk


Works for me :chk


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

tzaddi said:


> Stockton to Redding&#8230; Distance: 209.83 miles Time: 3 hrs 9 mins
> 
> Straight shot up the 5. It's an overnighter complete with fire-pit, cookout and plenty of stars oh shining.


Is this the official Tzaddi herf? I'm still waiting for a date. That weekend sucks for me(19th is it?) We have a fishing Derby for the kids on Saturday and I have to work every other day of that week...but I want to do the Redding thing so let me know.


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

So where is this HERF on the 17th gonna be held at?


----------



## Amshel (Nov 24, 2007)

So does anybody have any deets for this? I've got to solidify plans for this.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Just let me know what date and I will make sure I am @ home to meet and greet.

If you say it is the 17th I will make sure I am home Friday evening the 16 thru Sunday afternoon the 18th.

Anyone that would like to stop by just PM me for directions. I make no promises concerning who will or will not be here on that weekend other than myself.
:tup:cb



tzaddi said:


> I think you guys should let me know what dates work for you. You should kind of discuss it amongst yourselves ala BABOTL style. A thing to remember, the summer comes on hard and fast here in Redding and within the next 30 days is prime for fire pit action (cool evenings). We can always use the portable fire pit on the deck near the house if we get into fire season, the neighbors get nervous when they see plumes of smoke.
> 
> It could be as few as 1 or 2 people or as many as ?? Since the consumption of expensive fuel will be involved in travel, carpooling will reduce the cost.
> 
> Improvisation: create and perform (music, drama, or verse or herf) spontaneously or without preparation • produce or make (something) from whatever is available.





CigarGal said:


> Is this the official Tzaddi herf? I'm still waiting for a date. That weekend sucks for me(19th is it?) We have a fishing Derby for the kids on Saturday and I have to work every other day of that week...but I want to do the Redding thing so let me know.





butterbeezy said:


> So where is this HERF on the 17th gonna be held at?





Amshel said:


> So does anybody have any deets for this? I've got to solidify plans for this.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok!!! I missed something!!!

Are we Herfing at Richard's on the the Weekend of May 16th thru the 18th?

If the answer is "yes", then I can meet on Friday night or Sunday but I already have plans for the 17th (Zinfest in Lodi). 

Zinfest? Herf? Zinfest Herf in Lodi??? That would be a blast!!!:tu :chk


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Talked with Ratter's today. Redding might be a stretch due to gas costs. Maybe we could do something in Brentwood. An easier drive for Matt, Sonny and the SJ guys. :2.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

bobarian said:


> Talked with Ratter's today. Redding might be a stretch due to gas costs. Maybe we could do something in Brentwood. An easier drive for Matt, Sonny and the SJ guys. :2.


What I miss? L'me double check my calender before I open my fat mouth.


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

It's OK Eric, I already nominated your house for you.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

bobarian said:


> Talked with Ratter's today. Redding might be a stretch due to gas costs. Maybe we could do something in Brentwood. An easier drive for Matt, Sonny and the SJ guys. :2.





Ratters said:


> It's OK Eric, I already nominated your house for you.


Yeah, that's what I thought&#8230;:r


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm open for whatever.




.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I hope you all save up gas money to come to the lake in August.


Richard, if you set something up that weekend in May let me know. I can make it down the mountain. Saturday we are suppose to take an atv trip with some friends, but I am free Friday and Sunday.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Have fun guys. I work on Saturday and will be at SuperCon on Sunday.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Ratters said:


> It's OK Eric, I already nominated your house for you.


Okay fellow smokers- he's the deal for me hosting. I'll be in Yosemite the week before and won't be home until Friday evening. That said, if you guys are willing to bring stuff 'cuz I won't have time to go to the store, the spousal unit has green lighted this herf.

So for the 17th, in Brentwood, who's in???

1. weak_link


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

weak_link said:


> Okay fellow smokers- he's the deal for me hosting. I'll be in Yosemite the week before and won't be home until Friday evening. That said, if you guys are willing to bring stuff 'cuz I won't have time to go to the store, the spousal unit has green lighted this herf.
> 
> So for the 17th, in Brentwood, who's in???
> 
> 1. weak_link


1. weak_link
2. bobarian-Kal Bi(Korean Short Ribs)


----------



## Amshel (Nov 24, 2007)

You know, I think the universe either doesn't take kindly to me or I need to get a personal assistant. That weekend is the same as the "Bay to Breakers" marathon. I've got to chaperon some young runners. What luck!

Enjoy it for me guys... I'll save the sticks I planned on giving out. A little age won't hurt...


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

1. weak_link
2. bobarian-Kal Bi(Korean Short Ribs)
3. jjefrey - I'll bring adobado if Eric's got a grill we can fire up.





.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

jjefrey said:


> 1. weak_link
> 2. bobarian-Kal Bi(Korean Short Ribs)
> 3. jjefrey - I'll bring adobado if Eric's got a grill we can fire up.
> 
> .


I have a grill. Especially if there will be adobado!


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Where's everyone else 

We only have 3 signed up.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

jjefrey said:


> Where's everyone else
> 
> We only have 3 signed up.


What about your "Main Man Matt"? Isn't this his thread and wasn't this all about the Matt Man?



MithShrike said:


> It looks like I'll be visiting my hometown of Stockton this upcoming month. Don't have an exact date but will let y'all know ASAP.





CigarGal said:


> Richard, if you set something up that weekend in May let me know. I can make it down the mountain. Saturday we are suppose to take an atv trip with some friends, but I am free Friday and Sunday.


We can do a little something something that Sunday if you are up for it. Perhaps you and Lynn can make the drive. But remember you may be to pooped to puff after your Saturday ATV extravaganza. We shall see.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I have to try and reschedule some appointments I have set up for the 17th, But I am almost positive I am in. I will know for sure tomorrow.:tu


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

I'll be taking point for Eric while he's gone, so if you have questions PM me. And I'll be bringing some burgers, though I think they'll stay frozen with the adobo there.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

hello? 

I'm leaving on Monday- any chance you guys could give me an idea of what to expect when I get back in terms of a head count?

thx!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

tzaddi said:


> We can do a little something something that Sunday if you are up for it. Perhaps you and Lynn can make the drive. But remember you may be to pooped to puff after your Saturday ATV extravaganza. We shall see.


Looks like the Fish Derby is over at noon and the atv trip is the next weekend. It doesn't look like anyone wants to come up our way that weekend, Richard so what about your Redding friends? If you head out to Brentwood that's okay. We are close enough to herf anytime.


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

work on the 17th. Could probally convince the wife to head up the 18th as her mom lives in discovery bay, but dont think I can do the 17th.


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

OK talked with grandma and she's not thrilled about me driving up to Redding. I heard Brentwood mentioned and Lodi. I can do both.


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm still alive! 

your adorable BABOTL,
tam


----------

